

Ask YC: Using PayPal to invoice international clients? - st3fan

I'm doing consulting and software development work for international clients. I'm in Canada, most of my clients are in Europe.<p>I'm considering using PayPal to send international invoices. Since it takes away some of the pains of international bank transfers.<p>I'm curious if anyone here is using PayPal to send invoices to international customers and how that is working out for you? Do you find their cost acceptable?
======
thorax
I use PayPal to send invoices to international customers, but only in low
monthly $$ amounts. The costs aren't hurting me and it's a lot easier than
worrying about the details myself.

I suppose it depends on just how much you're using it-- it sounds like you'd
be using it for some high value amounts and I can't comment there. Best of
luck, though.

------
ScottWhigham
I've used it in low volume situations and it does what it's supposed to do for
me. I don't know whether your question is/should be about a payment processor
though; using PayPal as an invoicing system is fine but is the real question,
"Should I be using PayPal?"

